# ****** Geo Metro Wall Build ******



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my brothers little car, he got the subs in a trade for his TL meter. Two RE SX 18 D2's.

Box is 15cuft @ 34hz.

amp(s), unknown at this time.

On with the pics.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Finished up the driver side piece just to cover the gap until i get the beauty piece done. Still having some issues with the rear windows trying to pull the bolt trough the window. But as soon as the beauty panel is on an sealed it should not be a problem anymore.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

here is a couple short vids, there will be more coming when we hook up the new amp.

in these vids, each sub is seeing maybe 550rms.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice job building the wall/sub box. Cuts look clean  and the wall looks good compared to many other walls I've seen built.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Aznattic said:


> Nice job building the wall/sub box. Cuts look clean  and the wall looks good compared to many other walls I've seen built.


Thanks, and just to point one thing out, the videos shown so far, have only been 550rms per sub. As of yesterday, there is 1500rms per driver.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JBLCAMRY said:


> here is a couple short vids, there will be more coming when we hook up the new amp.
> 
> in these vids, each sub is seeing maybe 550rms.


Nice build but you would have experienced a fire hose full bore if I lived in that house you just drove by. Respect your neighbors.

Chad


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

chad said:


> Nice build but you would have experienced a fire hose full bore if I lived in that house you just drove by. Respect your neighbors.
> 
> Chad


Most definitely, i would never turn it up there if they were home. 

I have respect.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JBLCAMRY said:


> Most definitely, i would never turn it up there if they were home.
> 
> I have respect.


Cool, first pic, upper left-hand corner...... I just gotta know.

Oh, and that's a BEAUTIFUL dog!


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

chad said:


> Cool, first pic, upper left-hand corner...... I just gotta know.
> 
> Oh, and that's a BEAUTIFUL dog!


Swamp buggy?

thanks.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Props on the box. Nicely done! I second what Chad said, beautiful dog!


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think I could handle such an assault in my own car, but enjoyed reading about yours. (Nice woodwork and x 3 on your pooch.) :surprised:


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

BassnVW wanted to hear his 2 18" Fi Q's. so we threw them in the geo, and they sounded great.

here are some pics, and vids for you all to enjoy.









































And here is the pics of the buggy someone requested.


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting.

I know a guy here in town (actually my room mate bought his blazer) who has 4 DC Audio L4 15's walled and ported. I think he hit 165dB or something like that. That car is crazy.

YouTube - jackthehillbilly's Channel


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope that enclosure is mounted down securely! One of my friends suffered several broken ribs as a subwoofer enclosure like that broke free and trapped him between the box and his steering wheel in a CRX.

Other than the potential safety issue, which may be a non-issue, I like it


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JBLCAMRY said:


> And here is the pics of the buggy someone requested.


WOW

What a widow maker!, I spy a.... BEER... KEG? Or propane?

I LOVE it!


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude, great work fabricating the box!! Sound construction techniques, and good attention to detail. And my wife had a Metro exactly like that one when I first met her.

Play it safe though when it comes to volume. Your ears will thank you later.........


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

AceX said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I know a guy here in town (actually my room mate bought his blazer) who has 4 DC Audio L4 15's walled and ported. I think he hit 165dB or something like that. That car is crazy.
> 
> YouTube - jackthehillbilly's Channel


Talked to him on another forum


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I hope that enclosure is mounted down securely! One of my friends suffered several broken ribs as a subwoofer enclosure like that broke free and trapped him between the box and his steering wheel in a CRX.
> 
> Other than the potential safety issue, which may be a non-issue, I like it


its there for good, believe me. Its allthreaded to the car.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Update, got some trim panels done. The AP3000.1D will be here tomorrow. Its going to be going on the bottom two panels, under the Punisher teeth. Also whipped up some door pods. Since the Geo did not come with any "door" speakers.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

finished up the doors this morning..


































and got a little package in the mail....


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

It's come along nicely! Makes my ears hurt just looking at it!!!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the Punisher logo!

That is so true that car is going to punish someones ears. nuf said.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

JBLCAMRY said:


> BassnVW wanted to hear his 2 18" Fi Q's. so we threw them in the geo, and they sounded great.
> 
> here are some pics, and vids for you all to enjoy.


did you lose the rear window?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

what's the "Punisher" made of? Thick Foam core? Like home insulation panel board? very cool.

I like the way you integrated the carpet on the door... looks nice & not cheesy or tacked on... Hatch looks great.. maybe finish off the factory corner plastics in carpet so its all plack carpet? pretty easy with tht non-backed black carpet... just a thought... it kinda draws your attention away from the clean lines of the hatch..

Love the sleeper outside...

Rob


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice seen it on CA.
I like it RE is the b00tshcwang for sure
i like the clean install nice to see a slp car that done that dose not look like it will burn down in the lanes


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> did you lose the rear window?



took it off to run a wire.



TXwrxWagon said:


> what's the "Punisher" made of? Thick Foam core? Like home insulation panel board? very cool.
> 
> I like the way you integrated the carpet on the door... looks nice & not cheesy or tacked on... Hatch looks great.. maybe finish off the factory corner plastics in carpet so its all plack carpet? pretty easy with tht non-backed black carpet... just a thought... it kinda draws your attention away from the clean lines of the hatch..
> 
> ...


Punisher is 3/4 MDF


tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nice seen it on CA.
> I like it RE is the b00tshcwang for sure
> i like the clean install nice to see a slp car that done that dose not look like it will burn down in the lanes



Thanks.


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

your going to hurt someone with that, put it away.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

orangelss said:


> your going to hurt someone with that, put it away.


:surprised:


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

damn, nice


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

sotelomichael said:


> damn, nice


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

That is no joke!!

I cant believe the poor car is staying together


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Miska said:


> That is no joke!!
> 
> I cant believe the poor car is staying together


By the looks of the videos he has posted, it wont be long before it starts to fall apart


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Miska said:


> That is no joke!!
> 
> I cant believe the poor car is staying together


It seems like every day, something else gets loose or breaks. :laugh:

I just hope with a new alt we can keep that voltage up.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> By the looks of the videos he has posted, it wont be long before it starts to fall apart


:surprised:


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Just a little vid. I will get more soon, with some different music.


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Feb 4, 2009)

Very cool! Reminds me of a Geo Metro a local shop here built a few years back. If I remember right it had 6 15's and 6 huge amps. It won a bunch of competitions in western Canada.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Canadian_Dude said:


> Very cool! Reminds me of a Geo Metro a local shop here built a few years back. If I remember right it had 6 15's and 6 huge amps. It won a bunch of competitions in western Canada.


Thanks


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

How is the gas mileage now and how does it handle? LOL!

Sick.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

ACRucrazy said:


> How is the gas mileage now and how does it handle? LOL!
> 
> Sick.


still around 30 mpg, not agile at all :surprised:

thanks.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

JBLCAMRY said:


>


Brutal. Love it.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Brutal. Love it.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like you need to add some treded rod to hold that roof in place,
crazy man, love the song!


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Looks like you need to add some treded rod to hold that roof in place,
> crazy man, love the song!


a roof brace. something to think about.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Have some update pics,


Here is a pic of the old MAIN GROUND the small wire on my finger.










Here is a pic of the new MAIN GROUND 










pic of the door pod with door closed.









Couple pics of the new deck

















new painted valve cover 









Hood off the car.









body work done to the front fender


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

voltage at the back









voltage at the front









new ground 

















resting voltage









another pic of the ground.


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

so thats two 18s and coaxes? wow...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Woah! A 1978 Pace Car!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JBLCAMRY said:


> a roof brace. something to think about.


You may have seen the SSXSPL Purple Rabbit Back in the day I think they still have a Vid of in on ROE.com

We put Treaded Rod in that guy to hold the roof,
Also glued the top of the box to the roof..(Great Stuff + Seamglue)
Keep us posted..


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

keithace said:


> so thats two 18s and coaxes? wow...



pioneer comps now.

still not close to enough. 



TREETOP said:


> Woah! A 1978 Pace Car!!!


project car, has a 454 bored to 461, going back in it.:surprised:





tr0y_audi0 said:


> You may have seen the SSXSPL Purple Rabbit Back in the day I think they still have a Vid of in on ROE.com
> 
> We put Treaded Rod in that guy to hold the roof,
> Also glued the top of the box to the roof..(Great Stuff + Seamglue)
> Keep us posted..


I want to do it like frankie rio's.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

Well today for ****s and giggles, we took the Audiocontrol Epicenter from the Camry, and reinstalled it in the geo.

Pics....

The control knob for the epicenter, and the level indicator light.



















The epicenter in the glove box.


































And re-did the bass knob for the audiopipe.

before,









after,


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

JBLCAMRY said:


>


Sick, bro. 
What song is that, with the Robert Miles sample in the beginning?


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Sick, bro.
> What song is that, with the Robert Miles sample in the beginning?


the song is "Rollin" Jackie Chain

and here is a better version of the last vid.

YouTube - The GEO METRO PUNISHER


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

YouTube - 100 2397


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

The later videos are showing more and more flexing of the metal.. I am sure it is starting to get weaker and weaker. Is your windshield leaking yet??


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> The later videos are showing more and more flexing of the metal.. I am sure it is starting to get weaker and weaker. Is your windshield leaking yet??


just about.



















That is the metal brace behind the window.

But the window has not leaked yet.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

A quick little vid. Using a song that normally is light on bass.

Showing how the Audiocontrol Epicenter fixes that.

YouTube - GEO BLUES


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You are aware of how the epicenter works right?


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

chad said:


> You are aware of how the epicenter works right?


"The Epicenter works on a digital reproduction of the bass note and digitally adds (upper and lower harmonics) to existing fundamental bass notes to produce a fuller, richer, deeper bass tones. The harmonics are normally there already, but the Epicenter just digitally enhances them for a more robust bass signal."

Before purchasing it, that was what i understood it to do.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, I hope you will somehow reinforce the area that is cracked. also, was that engine noise in the last video? I know its an SPL oriented car, just curious.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

so knowing that it generates information lower than the original content you are aware what this processing is capable of doing to subwoofers in a vented enclosure with modern "music"


----------



## Beerhero (Feb 25, 2008)

JBLCAMRY said:


> [/URL]


Cool 000\\ what is the name of this song? :laugh:


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> Wow, I hope you will somehow reinforce the area that is cracked. also, was that engine noise in the last video? I know its an SPL oriented car, just curious.



the car was running. has a little side dump before the rear tires.

if that is what you meant. 



chad said:


> so knowing that it generates information lower than the original content you are aware what this processing is capable of doing to subwoofers in a vented enclosure with modern "music"


well aware. 





Beerhero said:


> Cool 000\\ what is the name of this song? :laugh:



I dunno off the top of my head. 

I think i was borrowing the CD actually. Ill see if i can find it.


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried turning the BASS BOOST up to get more DBzzz. and something happedned..............




































hehehe















Just kidding. 

Me and my brother are going to rebuild the box to accommodate an interchangeable port.

same equipment.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Get some 1/4" MDF and cut out sections to fit roof panel and use liquid nails to glue it up there. I did this in my SPL civic back in 2001 and it worked awesome. I put a layer for dynamat over it to try to keep the judges from noticing but all you had to do was tap no the roof and you would know something was up.  My civic has 4 stroker 15s with two BD1000 per sub. I also had a power 1000 running a set of Morel 9" midbass drivers in the kicks and a Power 500.2 on ID CD1 horns. I have to say I sure miss that car. It was some kind of loud. 

Mike
'


----------



## JBLCAMRY (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

gotta love sketchup! 
Interesting idea, like to see how its going to be executed.


----------

